# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  i-phone (by apple)

## pan-pan

Η φήμη του προηγήθηκε. Αλλά πλέον είναι εδώ.

Ο συνδυασμός iPod, κινητού τηλεφώνου και ηλεκτρονικού organizer είναι εδώ. Λέγεται iPhone και υπόσχεται να σας καταπλήξει. Ελπίζει να σας θαμπώσει με την οθόνη αφής των 3,5 ιντσών. Ελπίζει να σας εντυπωσιάσει με την παντελή έλλειψη πλήκτρων (το πρώτο τηλέφωνο χωρίς... πλήκτρα!). Να σας χορτάσει με τα 4 ή τα 8GB μνήμης. Να σας μαγέψει με την πλήρη ενσωμάτωση του MacOS X (με τα widgets, το iTunes, το Safari), του Google Maps και του Yahoo e-mail. Να σας κερδίσει με την ευκρίνεια της οθόνης και τα 2 megapixel της φωτογραφικής μηχανής.

Το τηλέφωνο-iPod-φορητός υπολογιστής, θα'χει ακόμα Bluetooth, WiFi το οποίο θα συνδέεται αυτόματα με το διαδίκτυο όταν θα βρίσκει σήμα, και quadband GSM με την τεχνολογία EDGE. Η αναμενόμενη διάρκεια μπαταρίας για συνεχή ομιλία ή για αναπαραγωγή video είναι 5 ώρες ενώ για αναπαραγωγή μουσικής φτάνει τις 16 ώρες.

Η συσκευή θα είναι διαθέσιμη σε δύο μοντέλα, 4GB και 8GB μνήμης, ενώ θα διατίθεται από τον Ιούνιο στην Αμερική και στο τέλος του 2007 στην Ευρώπη.

Η τιμή της θα είναι 499 δολάρια και 599 δολάρια αντίστοιχα για τα δύο μοντέλα.

Περισσότερα 

http://www.apple.com/iphone/


Ειναι κουκλί ρε γμτ... Πάλι λεφτά θα μαζευω...

----------


## pan-pan

specifications

CPU: Intel
OS: Mac OS X
Screen: 3.5 inches, 320x480 160 ppi, multi-touch 
GSM: 3G, Quad-band
Camera: 2 megapixels
Dimensions: 115x61x11.6 mm, 135 grams
Connection: Wi-Fi + EDGE + Bluetooth 2.0

----------


## pan-pan

Στο site δειτε πως κανει ζουμ στις φωτογραφιες. Απλα πρωτοποριακό.. 
Οπως και πολλα αλλα.

----------


## dti

> Το τηλέφωνο-iPod-φορητός υπολογιστής, θα'χει ακόμα Bluetooth, WiFi το οποίο *θα συνδέεται αυτόματα με το διαδίκτυο όταν θα βρίσκει σήμα*, και quadband GSM με την τεχνολογία EDGE.


...και με τα δικά μας awmn free-spots! Γι αυτό φροντίστε να τα αυξήσουμε!  ::

----------


## paravoid

Διορθώσεις και λοιπά σχόλια:
- Δεν είναι 3G, είναι EDGE (2.5G)
- Δεν θα κάνει 499$/599$, αυτές οι τιμές είναι με 2ετές συμβόλαιο Cingular/AT&T
- Δεν είναι το πρώτο τηλέφωνο χωρίς κουμπιά, υπάρχουν πολλά στην αγορά, π.χ. Qtek. Είναι όμως το πρώτο touchscreen που βλέπω εγώ χωρίς stylus.
- Δεν έχει περάσει ακόμη από το FCC, οπότε οι ημερομηνίες είναι estimates. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με το ETSI αλλά το estimate τους είναι Q4 2007.
- Διάβασα κάπου ότι η διάρκεια μπαταρίας που αναφέρεται -16 ώρες αναπαραγωγή ήχου- είναι τόσο μεγάλη επειδή έχει δύο διαφορετικές μπαταρίες: μια για το τηλέφωνο και μια για το "iPod".
- Ας μην ενθουσιαζόμαστε τόσο, υπάρχει και η Rainbow...

----------


## socrates

Κάποιες τέτοιες συσκευές ταράσουν τα νερά και αλλάζουν τις ισσοροπίες που οι παλιότεροι κατασκευαστές έχουν επιβάλει.

Πέρα από την συσκευή... έχω εμπιστοσύνη στην ομάδα των developers της Apple οι οποίοι πραγματικά κάνουν εξαίρετη δουλειά και έχουν την φήμη ότι παραδίδουν στην ώρα τους. Το software που θα συνοδεύει την συσκευή για μένα είναι το σημαντικότερο και εκεί θα κριθεί κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοσστό η επιτυχία της συσκευής.

Πάντως εγω το βλέπω για αγορά, αν και γνωστός gadgetakias, από το 2008 και μετά.

----------


## pan-pan

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/01/11/phil-sch ... -features/

----------


## SpIdr

ενα αναλυτικο preview απο το myphone.gr

http://www.myphone.gr/devices/preview-271.html

----------


## pilgrim

Οπως και να εχουν τα πραγματα αμα βγει στην αγορα συντομα και δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα πανω στην συσκευη ενα θα ειναι σιγουρο:Θα βγαλει ολες τις αλλες μπακατελες εκτος συναγωνισμου!!!!!!Απιστευτο design και η apple ωστοσο φημιζεται και γι την στηβαροτητα κατασευης.....

----------


## gt_hellas

Άφωνος!!  ::

----------


## nc

COMPLAINT FOR TRADEMARK INFRINGEMENT, UNFAIR COMPETITION, FALSE DESCRIPTION, AND INJURY TO BUSINESS REPUTATION

http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=4267

http://news.com.com/Cisco+sues+Apple+ov ... 49285.html

----------


## NetTraptor

> Άφωνος!!


Θέλω ένα ΤΩΡΑ… προβλέπετε μεγάλη παντόφλα από τη Μπουλντόζα Cisco…

Θα γίνει και συλλεκτικό…. Αν δεν τα βρουν στο τέλος…  ::

----------


## SpIdr

εκεινο ειναι iphone αυτο ειναι i-phone δεν εχει διαφορα ?

----------


## mojiro

δε το ονομαζανε apphone ?  ::

----------


## andreas

Κρατηστε μου ενα ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Νομίζω θα πρέπει να είμαστε πιο συγκρατημένοι μέχρι να φτάσει στα χέρια μας. Αλήθεια τι παραπάνω έχει από ένα στυλάτο σύγχρονο PDA-Phone?

----------


## dti

OSx, πιο φιλικό menu, 8 GB δίσκο και την Apple με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται (σε ποιότητα, αξιοπιστία, graphics, design, κλπ.) φυσικά!

----------


## dti

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ένα νέο μοντέλο κινητού ανεβάζει την τιμή των μετοχών της εταιρίας που το παράγει και ταυτόχρονα προκαλεί την πτώση των τιμών των μετοχών των ανταγωνιστών του (βλέπε Microsoft, Nokia, κλπ.).

----------


## pathfinder

> OSx, πιο φιλικό menu, 8 GB δίσκο και την Apple με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται (σε ποιότητα, αξιοπιστία, graphics, design, κλπ.) φυσικά!


Ε ρε και να του πέσει κάποιου το τηλεφωνο κάτω μπινελίκια που θα ρίξει...θα ακουστεί σε όλοι την Αθήνα!  ::  


Πλάκα πλάκα ειναι το πρώτο κίνητο που μου άρεσει τοσο πολυ και εχει ολες αυτες τις λειτουργιες το σκέφτομαι πολύ...αλλά όλα αυτα το 2008 !! γιατι τοτε αν ειναι θα αγοραστει  ::

----------


## panoz

http://www.wewantapplegreece.com

σχετικό-άσχετο

----------


## fotis

Απίστευτο.. Είστε για ομαδική ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgW7or1TuFk

----------


## pathfinder

> Απίστευτο.. Είστε για ομαδική ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgW7or1TuFk


Μέσα  ::

----------


## dti

> Θέλω ένα ΤΩΡΑ… προβλέπετε μεγάλη παντόφλα από τη Μπουλντόζα Cisco…
> 
> Θα γίνει και συλλεκτικό…. Αν δεν τα βρουν στο τέλος…


Τελικά ...τα βρήκαν!  ::  




> Τέλος στην αντιδικία Apple και Cisco για το όνομα «iPhone»
> 
> *Πηγή: Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*
> 
> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ να μοιραστούν το σήμα «iPhone», έκλεισαν Cisco Systems Inc. και Apple Inc., αποσύροντας τη μήνυση της Cisco για καταπάτηση του κατατεθέντος σήματος.
> 
> Η συμφωνία, επιτρέπει στις δύο εταιρείες να χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα «iPhone» και τις κλήσεις για τα προϊόντα τους και να συνεργάζονται μαζί στο μέλλον, σύμφωνα με σημερινή κοινή τους ανακοίνωση.
> 
> Ο διακανονισμός θέτει τέλος στη φιλονικία έξι εβδομάδων μεταξύ των γιγάντων και επιτρέπει στην Apple να εφαρμόσει το σχέδιο έναρξη πώλησης της συσκευής αναπαραγωγής μουσικής iPod και του κινητού τηλεφώνου με το σήμα iPhone, τον Ιούνιο. Η απόφαση λαμβάνεται δύο εβδομάδες μετά την αντιδικία δεκαετιών με τους Beatles για τα δικαιώματα χρήσης του ονόματος και του σήματος της Apple.
> ...

----------


## vegos

http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,545-pag ... video.html

----------


## gadgetakias

Αν είχε και GPS θα ήταν μονόδρομος..

----------


## tse0123

gadgetakias διάβασες τη σκέψη μου....  ::

----------


## sotirisk

anandtech- θεοί, το διαλύσανε  :: 

αντίλογος / 28 λόγοι για να μην το αγοράσετε

γαμάτο είναι, αλλά η μη αποσπώμενη μπαταρία είναι μεγάλο μειονέκτημα κατά τη γνώμη μου (και το μεγάλο μέγεθος δεν ξέρω αν βολεύει, αν και για ppc πρέπει να ναι άψογο  :: )

----------


## pathfinder

> http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,545-page,1-bid,0/video.html


Απλα ειναι τρελοι!  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> αντίλογος / 28 λόγοι για να μην το αγοράσετε


Νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά υπερβολικοί αλλά θα φανεί σε λίγο. 

Με το service που έχει η Apple στην Ελλάδα, δεν συμφέρει να πάρεις μια από τις αρχικές εκδόσεις αλλά καλύτερα 3-4ης γενιάς.

----------


## tse0123

pathfinder, κι όμως το robustness (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει η λέξη!), η αντοχή σε χτυπήματα και γρατζουνιές γενικά είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας εφόσον μιλάμε για φορητή συσκευή, και μάλιστα τηλέφωνο.

Πιστεύω πως θα υπάρχει (ή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει) κάποιος ανάλογος συντελεστής στα συγκριτικά συσκευών.

Τα σοβαρά (για μένα):

1. At $599, it is ridiculously expensive. (Add in the cost of an AT&T contract and you get close to $1500)

3. Japan already has technologically superior phones, and they’re far cheaper. (εδώ: http://jonkenpon.com/2007/01/09/iphones ... mpetitors/ ) [πολύ ενδιαφέρον...]

4. Slower internet than the commercials show: “The data experience is going to be very slow. If you’re on a cellular network, [using the Internet] is going to be very slow.”

6. You cannot remove its battery. Thanks for replicating one of the biggest complaints about the ipod, Apple!

10. The camera has little or no options, and the pictures it takes aren’t very good.

11. It lacks proper support for Flash websites. So much for the internet.

12. It can’t record video.

14. It lacks 3G high-speed data transfer.

16. No GPS.

19. It doesn’t have a file browser/organizer.

21. You can not save documents on it: documents can only be viewed as attachments when they’re sent to your e-mail address.

----------


## mojiro

μου φενεται αστειο να εχει τετιου ειδους software ελειψεις.

ακομη και αυτα που σχετιζονται με την καμερα....

τωρα για την μπαταρια, gps, 3g ενταξει πες hardware αρα πασο

----------


## alsafi

Πάντως η πρώτη ιδέα για το πόσο περίπου θα κάνει είναι λίγο τραγική  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

συγγνωμη δηλαδη θα εχει 4/8gb και δε θα εχει κατι να οργανωνει/διαχειριζεται τα αρχεια ?
μη τρελαθουμε...

----------


## JS

Τα μόνα + που είναι πραγματικά μπροστά :

3.5-inch (diagonal) widescreen *multi-touch display*
Accellerometer

Όλα τα άλλα δεν είναι τίποτα τραγικά, αν και σαν σύνολο το ερωτεύτηκα. 500Ε θα τα έδινα (για τα 8G) αλλά με τίποτα όσο θέλουν να το πουλήσουν και με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο την rainbow.

Δείτε τα εντόσθια (προσοχή !!! το περιεχόμενο είναι 18+ ):
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iPhone/

----------


## antoniosk

Πανεμορφο και cool, να ειχε και GPS θα ηταν τελειο. Ισως στο μελλων να αποκτησει. Τα αλλα σχετικα με αντιστοιχα ποιο προηγμενα Japan Made και οτι τα αλλα εχουν Windows (καλα αυτο καλο ειναι), θα μπορουσα να πω, οτι δεν φρανει η αλεπου τα κανει .........

Μακαρι και οι αλλοι κατασκευαστες να βγαλουν παρομοια μοντελα οπως με το Ipod κλπ....

----------


## jpeppas

Τι κόλλημα είναι τούτο με το GPS?? Δεν σας κάνει κανά BT GPS?

----------


## antoniosk

Κοιτα, τωρα εχω το Mio 701 A που τα εχει ολα αυτα, και ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ετσι. Μοιαζει του Iphone, του εχω βαλει και καποια προγραμματα που ανοιγραφουν καποιες λειτουργιες και κατι γινεται. Αλλα ναι το GPS θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο σε καποιο που ταξιδευει συχνα΄γιατι με εξωτερικη συσκευη θα ηταν λιγο μπερδεμα.

----------


## JS

Σχετικά με τα τεχνολογικά χαρακτηριστικά του iphone απο τον καλύτερο του είδους  ::  
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/iphone.htm

----------


## jpeppas

Μόλις γύρισα από το Mall όπου το είχε το Πλαίσιο.

Φοβερό Gadget από κοντά. Το touch screen είναι εκπληκτικής τεχνολογίας, δεν είναι μη μου άπτου αλλά κανονικά το πατάς με τις δαχτυλάρες σου και δεν κολλάει πουθενά (όχι κατι άλλα Touchscreen που θέλουν νυχάκι ή πένα).

Πολύ ωραίω με μια πρώτη ματιά, δεν μπορεσα να το πολυψαχουλέψω γιατί περίμενε πολύς κόσμος που ήθελε να το δει (και εγώ περίμενα κανα πεντάλεπτο).

----------


## vix

> Η φήμη του προηγήθηκε. Αλλά πλέον είναι εδώ.
> 
> Ο συνδυασμός iPod, κινητού τηλεφώνου και ηλεκτρονικού organizer είναι εδώ. Λέγεται iPhone και υπόσχεται να σας καταπλήξει. Ελπίζει να σας θαμπώσει με την οθόνη αφής των 3,5 ιντσών. Ελπίζει να σας εντυπωσιάσει με την παντελή έλλειψη πλήκτρων (το πρώτο τηλέφωνο χωρίς... πλήκτρα!). Να σας χορτάσει με τα 4 ή τα 8GB μνήμης. Να σας μαγέψει με την πλήρη ενσωμάτωση του MacOS X (με τα widgets, το iTunes, το Safari), του Google Maps και του Yahoo e-mail. Να σας κερδίσει με την ευκρίνεια της οθόνης και τα 2 megapixel της φωτογραφικής μηχανής.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο-iPod-φορητός υπολογιστής, θα'χει ακόμα Bluetooth, WiFi το οποίο θα συνδέεται αυτόματα με το διαδίκτυο όταν θα βρίσκει σήμα, και quadband GSM με την τεχνολογία EDGE. Η αναμενόμενη διάρκεια μπαταρίας για συνεχή ομιλία ή για αναπαραγωγή video είναι 5 ώρες ενώ για αναπαραγωγή μουσικής φτάνει τις 16 ώρες.
> 
> Η συσκευή θα είναι διαθέσιμη σε δύο μοντέλα, 4GB και 8GB μνήμης, ενώ θα διατίθεται από τον Ιούνιο στην Αμερική και στο τέλος του 2007 στην Ευρώπη.
> 
> Η τιμή της θα είναι 499 δολάρια και 599 δολάρια αντίστοιχα για τα δύο μοντέλα.
> ...


*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (22:01, 03/08/07): Αφαιρέθηκε λίνκ και ενημερώθηκε ο χρήστης της δημοσίευσης...*

----------


## racer

> Μόλις γύρισα από το Mall όπου το είχε το Πλαίσιο.
> 
> Φοβερό Gadget από κοντά. Το touch screen είναι εκπληκτικής τεχνολογίας, δεν είναι μη μου άπτου αλλά κανονικά το πατάς με τις δαχτυλάρες σου και δεν κολλάει πουθενά (όχι κατι άλλα Touchscreen που θέλουν νυχάκι ή πένα).
> 
> Πολύ ωραίω με μια πρώτη ματιά, δεν μπορεσα να το πολυψαχουλέψω γιατί περίμενε πολύς κόσμος που ήθελε να το δει (και εγώ περίμενα κανα πεντάλεπτο).


Ώς τι το ήχε ? Το πούλαγε ? Πού το βρήκανε ??? Κατάλαβες εαν έχει SIM μέσα και ποιάς ετερείας?

----------


## jpeppas

> Ώς τι το ήχε ? Το πούλαγε ? Πού το βρήκανε ??? Κατάλαβες εαν έχει SIM μέσα και ποιάς ετερείας?


Το είχανε Demo (χωρις SIM) άλλα κατα τ'αλλα επαιζε κανονικά. Μην το περιμένεις πριν τον Δεκεμβρη εδω. 
Απλώς είναι ένα φοβερό marketing stunt του Πλαισίου:"Το iphone το είδατε πρώτοι στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ". Μεγάλη μαγκιά τους. Από ότι ξέρω ούτε η Rainbow δεν το έχει για Demo.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Ώς τι το ήχε ? Το πούλαγε ? Πού το βρήκανε ??? Κατάλαβες εαν έχει SIM μέσα και ποιάς ετερείας?
> 
> 
> Το είχανε Demo (χωρις SIM) άλλα κατα τ'αλλα επαιζε κανονικά. Μην το περιμένεις πριν τον Δεκεμβρη εδω. 
> Απλώς είναι ένα φοβερό marketing stunt του Πλαισίου:"Το iphone το είδατε πρώτοι στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ". Μεγάλη μαγκιά τους. Από ότι ξέρω ούτε η Rainbow δεν το έχει για Demo.


Εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι θα ερθει απο τελη Ιανουαριου - Αρχες Φλεβαρη

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Ώς τι το ήχε ? Το πούλαγε ? Πού το βρήκανε ??? Κατάλαβες εαν έχει SIM μέσα και ποιάς ετερείας?
> 
> 
> Το είχανε Demo (χωρις SIM) άλλα κατα τ'αλλα επαιζε κανονικά. Μην το περιμένεις πριν τον Δεκεμβρη εδω. 
> Απλώς είναι ένα φοβερό marketing stunt του Πλαισίου:"Το iphone το είδατε πρώτοι στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ". Μεγάλη μαγκιά τους. Από ότι ξέρω ούτε η Rainbow δεν το έχει για Demo.


Ε ντάξ... προφανώς αγοράσανε μερικά από Αμερική, τα σπάσανε με τους γνωστούς τρόπους και τα έχουνε σε display....

----------


## jpeppas

> Ε ντάξ... προφανώς αγοράσανε μερικά από Αμερική, τα σπάσανε με τους γνωστούς τρόπους και τα έχουνε σε display....


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σπασμένα. Δεν έχουν SIM, οπότε μπορεί να δουλεύουν κανονικά εκτός από το κομματι του κινητού..

----------


## coffeex

Αυτή την στιγμή στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν 2 iphone 1 που έχει το Πλαίσιο 
και ένα το περιοδικό Pc Magazine, όπου στο νέο τεύχος το έχουν σαν παρουσίαση στο PC Labs TV.
Πληροφοριακά το iphone δεν παίζει σαν κινητό αλλά σαν <<pda>>.
Όπως έγραψε ποιο πάνω ο jpeppas το touch screen είναι απίστευτο και γρήγορο.

----------


## wiresounds

Πηγή: http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=41168

*Iphone security breached* 

WE ALL KNEW IT would happen sooner or later, but according to RealTechNews, the Iphone's had its first vulnerability found and it's a nasty one.

Supposedly, security boffins have figured out a way to tap into logs of text messages, call history and voicemails, not to mention being able to essentially take control of the phone and dial numbers, as well as recording audio.

Worryingly, the boffs reckon that the Iphone can be exploited as a remote surveillance tool thanks to the hyped piece of kit's recording ability. Recorded messages will be sendable over a network, via exploits, and be up for collection later on.

The report (PDF) by the three securityevaluators.com geezers states that all of the internet processes on the phone run with administrative privileges, which suggests that any application being compromised can give an attacker full access.

To prove their point, the testers set up an exploit for Iphone's default Safari browser. Using an unmodified Iphone the attackers were able to access a malicious HTML page that they created. Once in, the Iphone was forced to send all sorts of personal data to a server, where access to passwords and all sorts could have been reached.

According to ComputerWorld.com, a spokeswoman from Apple said that the company takes "security very seriously" and is looking into the report.

----------


## racer

Το διάβασα και αλλού αυτό, είναι ένα γνωστό vulnerability του Safari και όχι του iPhone αλλά κάνει όντως εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι το iPhone διοχετεύθηκε στην αγορά με unpatched Safari ... :s

----------


## antoniosk

Ολα αυτα ειναι γιατι παρα πολλοι πονεσανε με την εμφανιση του Iphone, αν καθομασταν να μετρησουμε τα προβληματα, ασφαλειας και αλλα που εχουν ολα τα τηλεφωνα με Windows, Simbian κλπ, τοτε θα θελαμε παρα πολυ χρονο.

Το καλο ειναι οτι τωρα πολλοι θα προσπαθησουνε να το αντιγραψουνε και στο τελος κερδισμενοι θα βγουμε εμεις οι καταναλωτες, το ιδιο εγινε και με το Ipod  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

σημερα επαιξα λιγο με το iphone στο πλαισιο που ειναι στον πειραια
εντυπωσεις: 
ωραιο τηλεφωνο δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο 
εγω προσωπικα δεν θα δινα ποτε τοσα λεφτα για κινητο γιατι ειναι μια συσκευη που φθειρεται ευκολα, καθε χρονο και αλλαγη.
οποτε για μενα μεχρι 200-250 ευρω ειναι το μαξ που θα εδινα για κινητο και απο οτι παρατηρησα αν σου πεσει αυτο κατω θα κλαις 500-600 ευρω που θα κοστιζει.. τελος εχει καποιες λειτουργιες εντυπωσιακες αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι η ευχρηστια του ξεπερναει των υπολοιπων
Νοκια ρουλς  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Μα τα χρήματα που θα δώσεις δεν είναι για κινητό...είναι για ένα εκπληκτικό gadget (PDA-*IPod*-Browser κλπ) το οποίο ενσωματώνει *KAI* τηλέφωνο.

Αν το δεις από την σκοπιά ενός τηλεφώνου μόνο, ναι, είναι ΠΟΛΥ ακριβό. Αλλά δεν απευθύνεται σε αυτή την αγορά.

Αν θες *πολύ καλό* κινητό (αλλά ΜΟΝΟ κινητό) τότε πάρε MOTOROLLA. 
Εχω ακούσει ότι είναι τα πιο καλά τηλέφωνα, αλλα κατά τα άλλα είναι χάλια (φαντάζομαι ότι αναφέρονται σε μενου, κλπ).

ΥΓ: και εγώ ΝΟΚΙΟ-πληκτος αλλά έχουν αρχίσει και το $%#. Μόλις έχω πάρει το 6300 και περιμένω ήδη το πρώτο firmware upgrade για να λύσει ΠΟΛΥ σοβαρά προβλήματα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Βέβαια παίζει να είναι και κάτι τέτοιο 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLo1USJIkgY
 ::

----------


## esykas

Καλός σας βρήκα 
Επειδή έχω το iphone θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για να το συνδέσω ασύρματα με το mac mini που έχω.Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ενώ συνδέομαι μια χαρά σε router wi-fi δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να συνδεθώ στο mac mini.
Το τηλέφωνο συνδέετε με το mini αλλά δεν ανοίγει σελίδες κλπ,ή τις ανοίγει στιγμιαία και κόβει την σύνδεση.Κάποια ιδέα για να μην μπώ στην διαδικασία αγοράς ξεχωριστού router!!
Ευχαριστώ Στράτος

----------


## racer

> Καλός σας βρήκα 
> Επειδή έχω το iphone θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για να το συνδέσω ασύρματα με το mac mini που έχω.Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ενώ συνδέομαι μια χαρά σε router wi-fi δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να συνδεθώ στο mac mini.
> Το τηλέφωνο συνδέετε με το mini αλλά δεν ανοίγει σελίδες κλπ,ή τις ανοίγει στιγμιαία και κόβει την σύνδεση.Κάποια ιδέα για να μην μπώ στην διαδικασία αγοράς ξεχωριστού router!!
> Ευχαριστώ Στράτος


Θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις το mini να κάνει share το wireless internet connection για να μπορείς να βγένεις internet απο το iphone.

Που το βρήκες by the way ??

----------


## jpeppas

Αρχισαν τα όργανα...

----------


## esykas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από esykas
> 
> Καλός σας βρήκα 
> Επειδή έχω το iphone θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για να το συνδέσω ασύρματα με το mac mini που έχω.Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ενώ συνδέομαι μια χαρά σε router wi-fi δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να συνδεθώ στο mac mini.
> Το τηλέφωνο συνδέετε με το mini αλλά δεν ανοίγει σελίδες κλπ,ή τις ανοίγει στιγμιαία και κόβει την σύνδεση.Κάποια ιδέα για να μην μπώ στην διαδικασία αγοράς ξεχωριστού router!!
> Ευχαριστώ Στράτος
> 
> 
> Θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις το mini να κάνει share το wireless internet connection για να μπορείς να βγένεις internet απο το iphone.
> ...


by the ebay

Καλησπέρα
Έχω δοκιμάσει άπειρες φορές και αυτό που κάνει είναι να ανοίγει στιγμιαία να κατεβάζει και να διακόπτη.Το τηλέφωνο δείχνει συνδεδεμένο πάντως αλλά γυρνάει ο κύκλος συνέχεια δείχνοντας ότι προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί. 
Σύνδεση κάνω Ενεργοποίηση airport πάνω πάνω μετά πάω μοίρασμα internet και δίνω στις υπηρεσίες Μοίρασμα ιστοσελίδας και τέλος internet > airport έχω δοκιμάσει και με built -ethernet,wi-fi κλπ.

----------


## SpIdr

Everybody knows that the iPhone can make phone calls, play movies & music, surf the web, and a lot more. But, Will It Blend? That is the question

http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx? ... deo=iphone  ::

----------


## kopy

Kalispera,
allos enas paneytixis katoxos iphone edo kai kana mina.Den eixa ei oti eixame thema kai sto forum edo.
I siskeui einai exeretikis poiotitas.Tomultitouch pou exei einai oti kalitero opos kai ta girometrika kai accelometers kanoun to tilefono na miazei zontano.
Einai PANAPLO sta menu tou,exei akrivos tin logiki tis skepsis sou.Sxetika e to GPS den mou leipei-eixa kai to mio gia tous exeis logous.
Sto amaxi to mio kai to htc einai poli mikra kai disxrista kata tin gnomi mou,kaliera ena standalone GPS.
Episis i battaria tou iphone an kai den alalzei einai teras.5-6 meres gia plaka me full xrisi(na milao na to deixno apo do kai apo ekei sinexeia,wifi monima anoixto)
Kata tin gnomi mou einai mia poli kainouria empeiria kinitou,praktikou kai poli omorfou kai anthektikou.
Ayti tin stigmi kai eno eixan kataferei na to hackepsoun oste kai na douleuei me SIM cards opoiadipotes etairias vgalane new firmware kai stamatisane na poulane to palio pou den exei hackeytei akomi kai lene ta paidia pou kataferan to prooigoumeno pos tha tous parei kana 3 weeks apo tora toulaxiston.
Etsi protino PROSOXI se paragelies apo ebay i apo theious pou erxontai apo ameriki mias kai ayti tin stigmi einai axristo(vevaia tha spasei aplos oxi ayti tin evdomada)
An thelei kaneis na me rotisei kati edo tha eimai

Ayta
kopy

#2822

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν έχω αγγλικά και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τίποτα από ότι γράφεις...

----------


## antoniosk

> Δεν έχω αγγλικά και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τίποτα από ότι γράφεις...


Ασε, καλυτερα που δεν εχεις αγγλικα, γιατι και να ειχες παλι δεν θα καταλαβαινες και τι λεει. Διαβασα 2 γραμμες και δεν καταλαβα τιποτα αλλο απο οτι εχει Iphone  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Δεν έχω αγγλικά και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τίποτα από ότι γράφεις...
> 
> 
> Ασε, καλυτερα που δεν εχεις αγγλικα, γιατι και να ειχες παλι δεν θα καταλαβαινες και τι λεει. Διαβασα 2 γραμμες και δεν καταλαβα τιποτα αλλο απο οτι εχει Iphone


εγω καταλαβα οτι δε πρεπει παρω iphone αυτη την εβδομαδα  ::

----------


## coffeex

kopy βάλτου και Ελληνικά.
Πληροφορίες εδώ

----------


## pathfinder

Παντως ακουσα οτι βγηκε spastiri και για το 1.1.1 εκδοση!

καμμια ομαδικη ? τι λετε?  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Επίσης, όπως ήδη έχουμε επισημάνει, οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση στο λογισμικό του iPhone (ξεκλείδωμα ή ενεργοποίηση ή εγκατάσταση εφαρμογών τρίτων), καθιστά άκυρη την εγγύησή τους. Συνιστούμε λοιπόν, υπομονή, έως ότου η Apple ανακοινώσει τα σχέδιά της για την Ελλάδα.


Έ ρε DRM που πέφτει...

----------


## batman_9697

ναι μέσα......  ::  ...

----------


## karapan

Γειά σας παιδιά.

Δεν ξέρω αν διαβάσατε για τις τοξικές ουσίες που υπάρχουν στο iphone, και οι οποίες πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιούνται από τους περισσότερους κατασκευαστές.

----------


## mojiro

> Γειά σας παιδιά.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν διαβάσατε για τις τοξικές ουσίες που υπάρχουν στο iphone, και οι οποίες πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιούνται από τους περισσότερους κατασκευαστές.


οπως ?

----------


## karapan

Φαίνονται εδώ οι τοξικές ουσίες. --> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=186693

----------


## antoniosk

καλα μην τρελαθουμε στο τελος, ολες οι αλλες συσκευες κλπ που κυκλοφορουν ειναι πρασινα και μονο το iPhone δεν ειναι??!!!

Οποιος θελει κατι να φαει ας μην παρει λοιπον Iphone, οποιως ομως θελει κινητο-κλπ συσκευες, ας μην το ξεχναμε οτι ειναι το ποιο cool.

Ας θυμηθουμε και τον μυθο του Αθσωπου, οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου, τα κανει κρεμασταρια (ή πηδαει και τα φτανει!!!)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Παιδια μηπως ξερετε που πουλανε εδω στην Ελλαδα; Μονο στο carefour εχω δει αλλα τα εχει 759 ευρω. Πανακριβα...

----------


## karapan

> καλα μην τρελαθουμε στο τελος, ολες οι αλλες συσκευες κλπ που κυκλοφορουν ειναι πρασινα και μονο το iPhone δεν ειναι??!!!
> 
> Οποιος θελει κατι να φαει ας μην παρει λοιπον Iphone, οποιως ομως θελει κινητο-κλπ συσκευες, ας μην το ξεχναμε οτι ειναι το ποιο cool.
> 
> Ας θυμηθουμε και τον μυθο του Αθσωπου, οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου, τα κανει κρεμασταρια (ή πηδαει και τα φτανει!!!)


Δεν λέω είναι ξεχωριστό το παραπάνω επιχείρημα.

Ίσως μερικοί αγνοούν ότι συγκεκριμένες ουσίες δεν είναι πιθανά καρκινογόνες, αλλά επιβεβαιωμένα καρκινογόνες και έχουν σταματήσει εδώ και χρόνια να χρησιμοποιούνται.

Το αν είναι cool είναι άσχετο με το αν έχει ουσίες που δεν χρησιμοποιούν πλέον ως άκρως τοξικές.

Όπως και να έχει είναι στην επιλογή του καθενός αν θέλει να αγοράσει. Εγώ είπα απλά να ενημερώσω τα παιδιά εδώ για το θέμα, γιατί θεωρώ ότι με μερικά θέματα υγείας δεν παίζουμε.

----------


## antoniosk

> Δεν λέω είναι ξεχωριστό το παραπάνω επιχείρημα.
> 
> Ίσως μερικοί αγνοούν ότι συγκεκριμένες ουσίες δεν είναι πιθανά καρκινογόνες, αλλά επιβεβαιωμένα καρκινογόνες και έχουν σταματήσει εδώ και χρόνια να χρησιμοποιούνται.
> 
> Το αν είναι cool είναι άσχετο με το αν έχει ουσίες που δεν χρησιμοποιούν πλέον ως άκρως τοξικές.
> 
> Όπως και να έχει είναι στην επιλογή του καθενός αν θέλει να αγοράσει. Εγώ είπα απλά να ενημερώσω τα παιδιά εδώ για το θέμα, γιατί θεωρώ ότι με μερικά θέματα υγείας δεν παίζουμε.


Ποια ειναι ακριβως η ενημερωση?? οτι το μονο το Iphone εχει καποια επιβλαβη υλικα στο εσωτερικο του και ολα τα αλλα κινητα, plam, notebook, monitors, υπολογιστες που υπαρχουν στον κοσμο ειναι ακυνδινα και πρασινα???  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Επαναλαμβανω, οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει.........τοξικα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

οπως ειπε και το video... nokia's all *new* models are 100% clean

----------


## antoniosk

Τα νεα τιης Νοκια, που σημαινει τι ακριβως?? αυτα που θα παρω απο το μαγαζι?? αυτα που κυκλοφορουν ή αυτα που θα βρουν στο μελλον?? τι γινεται με τα υπολοιπα?? τι γινοναταν με τα οχι νεα της Νοκια, γιατι τωρα η καψα του καθαρου τηλεφωνου?? η μηπως οτι δεν μπορει να φτασει η νοκια τα κανει τοξικα?? Οσο για την greenpeace, ολοι βλεπουμε και καταλαβαινουμε τι γινεται. Τελος παντων  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

ποιά nokia και βλακείες...σαν το iphone δεν είναι κανένα.
ότι μοντέλο και να βγεί απο άλλες εταιρείες πάντα το iphone θα έχει το κάτι το διαφορετικό που θα το κάνει και ξεχοριστό βέβαια...

----------


## sotirisk

> Γειά σας παιδιά.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν διαβάσατε για τις τοξικές ουσίες που υπάρχουν στο iphone, και οι οποίες πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιούνται από τους περισσότερους κατασκευαστές.


Εντάξει, αν δεν αρχίσεις να μασουλάς το i-phone σαν νά 'σαι 2 χρονών παιδί, δεν διατρέχεις κίνδυνο.
Δεν λέω, καλό αυτό που λέει η Greenpeace, σίγουρα πρέπει να προστατεύεται το περιβάλλον, αλλά δυστυχώς το να γίνει αυτό κριτήριο για τον δυτικό κόσμο είναι πολύ δύσκολο, ειδικά όταν δεν διατρέχει άμεσο κίνδυνο.

----------


## karapan

Σχετικά με τον άμεσο ή έμμεσο κίνδυνο από οποιαδήποτε απειλή γύρω μας ας αφήσουμε την άποψη σε ειδικούς επιστήμονες και ας ξεπεράσουμε λίγο την παλαιά ελληνική αντίληψη του «δεν βαριέσαι, ως τώρα δεν πέθανε κανένας». Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι οι καρκίνοι στους δυτικούς πολιτισμούς έχουν αυξηθεί εκθετικά τα τελευταία χρόνια και κανείς δεν μπορεί να δείξει ότι ειναι συνδυασμός καταστάσεων ή από κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Γι' αυτό ισχύει και η αρχή της προφύλαξης στην Ευρώπη.

Επίσης σχετικά με το μασούλημα που ειπώθηκε, είναι σημαντικό ως μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι να αποκτούμε ευρεία γνώση μιας κατάστασης πριν επιχειρηματολογήσουμε. Λίγοι αντιλαμβάνονται τον κύκλο του νερού στη φύση. Ότι στο πιάτο μας και στο ποτήρι μας καταλήγουν χημικές ουσίες που δεν τις μασουλάμε απαραίτητα.

Αυτό και για τους πλέον δύσπιστους συμβαίνει για τον απλό λόγο ότι όταν το κινητό θα το πετάξει η θείτσα και ο θείτσος (με την ευρεία έννοια) στα σκουπίδια με τον κύκλο του νερού, αυτές οι ουσίες θα καταλήξουν στο νερό που πίνουμε και στο φαγητό που φαινομενικά είναι ανέγγιχτο.

Φιλικά πάντα, η ενημέρωση και η μόρφωση δεν σταματά στο λύκειο. Κάθε μέρα προκύπτουν νέα πράγματα που αγνοούσαμε στο παρελθόν. Εντάξει δεν είπαμε να γίνουμε μανιακοί, αλλά σίγουρα ως καταναλωτές (και ως πολίτες) παίζουμε το βασικό ρόλο στο πού θα βαδίσει η ευρύτερη κοινωνία μας μεθαύριο.

Και όπως δεν μού αρέσει να ρουφάω τον καπνό των άλλων έτσι δεν μού αρέσει και να πίνω και να τρώω τα χημικά που οι άλλοι επέλεξαν να πετάξουν γύρω τους.

 ::

----------


## sotirisk

Το βασικότερο όμως είναι να καταλαβαίνεις την τάξη μεγέθους της εκάστοτε ρύπανσης.
Και πιστεύω ότι στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα δεν θα μας το δημιουργήσει το i-phone, τα 50000 iphone που θα πουληθούν είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα.
Δεν διαφωνώ ότι πρέπει παντού να προσέχουμε να πληρούνται οι προδιαγραφές, αλλά αν θες να κάνεις κάτι για το περιβάλλον μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από τη ρύπανση των εργοστασίων, των συσκευασιών, των μη ανακυκλώσιμων υλών των προϊόντων περασμένων δεκαετιών κλπ, που οι ποσότητές τους είναι τεράστιες. Και στο τέλος, ναι, να προσέξεις και το i-phone. Αλλά κοιτώντας το i-phone και όχι το εργοστάσιο, βλέπεις το δέντρο και χάνεις το δάσος.
(επιμένω ότι ναι, πρέπει όλα να είναι Environmentally friendly)

----------


## karapan

Πολύ σωστή η παραπάνω προσέγγιση και με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο.

Και το λέω συνειδητά γιατί ασχολούμαι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ενεργά με μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις και οικολογικά θέματα και προσπαθώ να ενσωματώνω στην καθημερινότητά μου οικολογικές πρακτικές όσο μού είναι δυνατό, όπως φαντάζομαι κάνουν και αρκετοί άλλοι.

Σχετικά με το δέντρο και το δάσος, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι σωστό να πούμε ότι σίγουρα η μόλυνση του iphone θα είναι μικρότερη από ότι ενός εργοστασίου λιγνίτη, αλλά πλέον η κατάσταση στο περιβάλλον δεν μας δίνει την πολυτέλεια να απορρίπτουμε και τις οικολογικές προσεγγίσεις και σε πιο μικρά θέματα.

Αν θέσουμε τη σύγκριση iphone και μόλυνση από καύση βενζίνης ξέρουμε όλοι ότι είναι αμελητέα. Αλλά σε μακροσκοπικό επίπεδο, αν προσθέσουμε όλες τις συσκευές γύρω μας και όλες τις «μικρες» επιλογές μας που είναι μικρή η μόλυνση που προκαλούν σε σχέση με άλλες μεγάλες και τρανταχτές, θα δούμε ότι στο σύνολο οι μικρές ίσως να είναι πιο επικίνδυνες επειδή ακριβώς μαζεύονται πολλές μικρές από πολλούς.

Σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε σε επίπεδο συγκρίσεων με υποθετικά νούμερα και επιφανειακή προσέγγιση.

Ας ρωτήσουμε τον εαυτό μας ο καθένας π.χ. να το θέσω μόνο σε επίπεδο συσκευών προς το παρόν, αφού εδώ μέσα είναι κυρίως άνθρωποι της τεχχνολογίας. Πετάμε τις μπαταρίες σε ειδικούς κάδους; Επιλέγουμε πιο «πράσινες» συσκευές; Ενδεικτικά να πούμε ότι ένα φορητό καίει μέχρι 70% λιγότερη ενέργεια σε μέση λειτουργία.

Οπότε τελικά και για το iphone είναι θέμα προσέγγισης. Αν κάποιος κοιμάται ήσυχος το βράδυ μή έχοντας κάνει τίποτα για το περιβάλλον ως τώρα στη ζωή του, ναι θα το επιλέξει άνετα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

 ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Παντος να πω εγω την αμαρτια μου;  :: 

To αγορασα το iphone απο Αμερικη στα 400 ευρω. Απλα το κινιτο ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω ποιασει στα χερια μου εως τωρα!
Φυσικα ηταν κλειδωμενο και η εκδοση που ειχε (και οπου ολα τα iphone εχουν απο Αμερικη) ηταν η 1.1.1.

Με εναν απλο οδηγω στα Ελληνικα οπου βρηκα και μεσο youtube βιντεακι οπου ειδα πως κανουν jailbreak κατορθωσα με πολυ μεγαλη ευκολια να το "hackaro" και να το θεσω σε λειτουργια και φυσικα επειτα απο το "hackarisma" με ενα απλο προγραμματακι (AnySim) μπορεσα και εβαλα την καρτα μου (Vodafone CU) να λειτουργει κανονικοτατα οπως ολα τα τηλεφωνα στην Ελλαδα. 

Το κινιτο το περιμενα απο τοτε που κυκλοφορησε στην Αμερικη αλλα ειπα να κανω υπομονη μεχρι να ερθει εδω στην Ελλαδα. Ειδα οτι καθυστερουν πολυ, εψαξα να βρω καποια λυση για να μπορεσω να το εχω και εγω εδω στην Ελλαδα και βρηκα.

Το κινιτο το αγορασα απο ebay οπου τα βρησκεις πολυ πιο φθηνα εκει τα πραγματα. Η τιμη του οπως ειπα παραπανω μου βγηκε στα 400 ευρω μαζι μετα μεταφορικα!!! Μεσα σε 4 μερες το ειχα!

Το συνιστω να το αγορασετε αφοβα το κινιτο! Απλα ειναι the best! EVER! IPHONE FTW!!!  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Καλοριζικο

Μπορεις να μας πεις για το σπασιμο του περισσοτερα ή να μας δωσεις τις διευθυνσεις απο τις οδηγειες που ακολουθησες??

400 € νομιζω οτι ειναι καλη τιμη!!  ::

----------


## andreas

Για πες μας μερικα πραγματα που σου καναν εντυπωση στο user interface!!!

----------


## alsafi

> Για πες μας μερικα πραγματα που σου καναν εντυπωση στο user interface!!!


Να πας να το αγοράσεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

έχει μια προσφορά για 10 κομμάτια και βγαίνει 235€ το ένα. 

το χτυπάμε ομαδική ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Apple-iPhone-8-GB ... dZViewItem

----------


## antoniosk

Εγω ειμαι μεσα  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Τελιώνει σε μια ωρα...φοβάμαι, το ποσό είναι μεγάλο και δεν βλέπω protection (κάτι λέει για 150 BP)..

Κανένας άλλος με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία...??

----------


## sotirisk

Κι εγώ μέσα!

----------


## wolfrathma84

> Καλοριζικο
> 
> Μπορεις να μας πεις για το σπασιμο του περισσοτερα ή να μας δωσεις τις διευθυνσεις απο τις οδηγειες που ακολουθησες??
> 
> 400 € νομιζω οτι ειναι καλη τιμη!!


Λοιπον. Συγνωμη για την καθυστερησει αλλα δεν μπαινω και πολυ στο φορουμ. Τωρα τελευταια τα iphone που κυκλοφορουν στην Αμερικη εχουν την εκδοση 1.1.1 η οποια σπαει με παρα πολυ απλο και ευκολο τροπο θα ελεγα. Σου βαζω ενα doc που τα λεει ολα στα Ελληνικα! Επεισης μπορεις να δεις ενα βιντεο στο παρακατω λινκ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvaZCBN5ub8 

Πολυ απλο ετσι; Ποιο απλο δε μπορει να γινει...

Πιστευω να σε βοηθησα...  ::  




> έχει μια προσφορά για 10 κομμάτια και βγαίνει 235€ το ένα. 
> 
> το χτυπάμε ομαδική ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Apple-iPhone-8-GB ... dZViewItem


No in fucking Hell!!! Μην τυχον και τολμησεις και αγορασεις απο αυτον. Μολις εκανε register στο ebay (9 Nov) και δεν εχει καθολου feedback οποτε δεν μπορεις να τον εμπιστευτεις! Υπαρχουν χιλιαδες πολιτες πολυ καλυτεροι απο αυτον!

Να κοιτας παντα να εχει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ καλο feedback και επεισης θα ηταν πολυ καλο αν ηταν power seller! (Το βλεπεις διπλα στο feedback)

Αν θες μπορω να σου προτεινω ενα.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... Y.m238.lVI

Firmware 1.1.1 απο αυτη την κοπελια το αγορασα και εγω. (Που τα βρησκει δεν ξερω, παντος ειναι πολυ καλη και εξηπυρετικη!)

Αυτα... οτι αλλο θελετε στην διαθεση σας!

----------


## wolfrathma84

Αυτο που ειναι πραγματικα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ειναι το ipod του iphone. Οτι μουσικη και να εχεις στο itunes μπορεις να τα περασεις στο iphone με το cover album. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι για να μπορεις να κατεβασεις το Cover Album θα πρεπει η να το περασεις χειροκινητα μονο σου η να κανεις ενημερωση τα τραγουδια σου απο το itunes store. Αλλα για να το κανεις αυτο πρεπει να εχεις λογαριασμο στο itunes store και χρειαζεται πιστοτικη καρτα! Οριστε ομως ενας τροπος που μπορειτε να κανετε οσοι ενδιαφερεσται και να φτιαξετε λογαριασμο χωρις πιστοτικη καρτα!!!

Πως να κανετε λογαριασμο χωρις πιστοτικη στο itunes!!!

Βημα 1: Παταμε το link εδω http://web.archive.org/web/200705221...an.com/itunes/ και φτιαχνουμε ενα "fake" λογαριασμο οπως ο παρακατω



Παταμε "Generate my code" και μας βγαινει ενας κοδικος οπως παρακατω.



Κανουμε αντιγραφη τον κωδικο μας και παμε στο itunes.

Βημα 2: Ανοιγουμε το itunes και μετα παμε εκει στο itunes store.

Θα δουμε στα δεξια δεξια, στα "quick links" το "redeem code" οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω. Το επιλεγουμε.



Βαζουμε τον κωδικο που καναμε "copy" και μετα παταμε "redeem". Θα μας πει οτι ο κωδικο μας εχει λειξει (expired) οπως στη παρακατω φωτο.



Αμελιστε το και πατηστε επανω στο "home" κουμπι για να παμε στην αρχικη σελιδα του itunes store. Παταμε επανω δεξια στη γωνια "Sing In" και μετα "Great new Account"



Βημα 3: Κανουμε κανονικα την εγγραφη μας οπως κανουμε σχεδον παντου!

Οταν θα παμε να βαλουμε την πιστοτικη μας καρτα θα παρατηρησουμε οτι στις επιλογες των καρτων εχει και την επιλογη "none" οπως στη φωτογραφια παρακατω.



Παρολα αυτα τα στοιχεια μας τα βαζουμε κανονικα παραπανω σε ολα τα κουτακια.

Finish!



Τωρα μπορειτε να κατεβαζεται τα "free" τραγουδια της εβδομαδας και φυσικα να κανετε ενημερωση τα τραγουδια σας και να βρησκεται με ευκολια το "εξωφυλο" του CD και αν εχετε iphone να το περνατε με ευκολια χωρις να χρειαζεται να κανετε τιποτε αλλο! Απλα διαλεξτε τα τραγουδια σας! Πατηστε δεξι κλικ και μετα "Get Album Artwork" και ειστε ετοιμοι!!!

Απολαυστε το!!!

IPHONE KAI TA ΜΥΑΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΑ!!! Απλα ειναι τρελα! Και ερχονται πολλα ακομα!
Αναμενεται να ειναι ενα απο τα ποιο καλυτερα τηλεφωνα που εχουν βγει ποτε! Εχουν προγραμματισει παρα πολλες εφαρμογες τις οποιες θα τρεχει το iphone! Απλα αναμενουμε!

----------


## kostas_218

Το έχω ένα μήνα και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Θέλω να ρωτήσω άμα μπορεί να τρέξει το winbox to αντίστοιχο για macos που έχει το iphone.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

Αλήθεια, ελληνικά υποστηρίζει?

----------


## wolfrathma84

> Αλήθεια, ελληνικά υποστηρίζει?


Ναι. Τα κανεις εγκατασταση..

----------


## alsafi

Ολα τα λεφτα  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx? ... deo=iphone

----------


## jpeppas

> Ολα τα λεφτα    
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx? ... deo=iphone


  ::   ::   ::   ::  Εδώ ψάχνουμε τρόπους να το πάρουμε και αυτοί του αλλάζουν τα φώτα....Τι βίτσιο είναι που έχουν να δοκιμάσουν όλα τα προιόντα στα πιο άσχετα τεστ....

----------


## The Undertaker

νομίζω ότι είδα ένα ποστερ στην στουρνάρη ότι το έφεραν..πιο κάτω από το πλαίσιο.

----------

